# another one down



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 13, 2010)

Now Thats a Fire!! Are you close to the water it looks like a light house from here. Hope your chimney is ok!

Billy


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL- chimney is designed for it.  No creosote issues- that's for sure


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 13, 2010)

Is that one or two Super Cedars?


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2010)

Those burgers must have been way over done.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

3 seconds on each side- perfect


----------



## fossil (Sep 13, 2010)

I really enjoy the pics of when you fire that monster up.  Thanks AP!  Rick


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeez, "smahten up"! it means the Mongol horde is about to descend and destroy us utterly.   

What were you firin' up inside that work shop, Adios.?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobbin- about 200 pots.  I'll post pics after I open it (will be cool enough Weds or Thurs).


----------



## vvvv (Sep 13, 2010)

curious= is that hot enough to properly burn tires?


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 13, 2010)

Are they going to be a creepy as your avatar?  (only kidding)

The metal roof makes very good sense.  Is cooling the kiln down gradually an important part of the firing/curing process?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

My avatar was one of those pots.  I was sort of going for creepy.  Cooling down to about 1700 F is important, as it effects crystal sizes and the texture of some glazes (some want it slow, some fast).  Cooling through about 1050 F slowly is important because the quartz undergoes a crystal structure change- too fast and pots crack.

Blimp- maybe.  I have passive dampers at the back- chimney flow may be diverted by pulling out a brick to leave an open hole.  Fresh air is introduced with any hot unburned gases, which creates an afterburner type dealio that cleans out the smoke.  It's a secondary combustion system.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 13, 2010)

ur avatar looks like Chloe going thru rehab?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL- that's Shamus - when they're not playing they're sleeping.

I misread a post above- I used to have a creepy vase as my avatar... Firing makes for a long weekend- I'm still recovering (my hands hurt for days)


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 13, 2010)

Got any of those wicked cool looking mugs in that firing?


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2010)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> Got any of those wicked cool looking mugs in that firing?



I'm still sniffing at a garlic keeper.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

I have about 100 mugs in this firing.  about 1/2 the money I make at shows is mugs.  I like making them, but the volume required means that I tell myself "OK- make 20 mugs, then you have dessert".  Dessert is a big textured vase or something sculptural.


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Dessert is a big textured vase or something sculptural.



Or a super special one of a kind garlic keeper for Jags?? :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 13, 2010)

... shaped like an outhouse


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 13, 2010)

I definitely think that vase you used as your avatar was borderline creepy.  Very cool, but definitely creepy.  If I were you I'd consider coming up a hanging version and planting it with Poison Ivy.  

Thanks for explanation of the cooling process and how it can affect glazes.  When I was in Jr. High we did some pottery using a wheel.  I liked the idea of it, but the feel of the clay on my hands bothered me... too drying (preferred papier mache).


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a nice mug.  I have a small collection in a cabinet and every Saturday morning pick one out for my coffee - best coffee of the week.  Coffee tastes better out of a nice, handmade mug.  I have to confess I'm also cheap and gravitate towards the mugs ...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2010)

Mugs are accessible price-wise, but they are also the most personal thing people buy.  The amount of time people spend with them makes them different, so when a "mug person" buys one I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 14, 2010)

You know, AP, I was wondering what that red/orange glow in the night sky was.
Now I'll know, ....AP's firing up the kiln.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 14, 2010)

What's the deal with the roof setup where the chimney comes through?  Is that to cool the chimney or the shop?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2010)

The shed is actually open-sided.  I was worried about the chimney heat combusting the beams there.  The chimney has insulation around it and the beams have flashing for a heat shield.  The open roof allows airflow to further prevent heating of the rafters.


----------



## Xena (Sep 15, 2010)

way cool


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be checking your page periodically to see the inventory of mugs!


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2010)

Xena said:
			
		

> way cool



Or very hot!! Neat shop AP.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2010)

Pots!












The glaze in the next 3 photos is 1/2 red clay I scooped up in South Carolina when I was there on business, and 1/2 woodstove ash


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2010)

The glaze in the next 2 photos is a Japanese glaze called nuka- it's 1/3 woodstove ash


----------



## fossil (Sep 20, 2010)

They're all beautiful, AP.  Very nice work.  Rick


----------



## Jags (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool beans man, true works of art.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys- any excuse to have a monster fire.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 20, 2010)

AP, those are gorgeous. AND, you get to have monster fires too! 
Do you ship? Might like to get something for my wife if you do.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya, we ship but don't have much in our online store (hard to keep up with that when doing a lot of shows).  Let me know what you're interested in, I can get detailed pics


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool, I'll have to do some investigative work.
I'll check your site too.


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful pottery AP!  You are a master!  My wife and I took a beginning wheel class a long time ago - we had so much fun.  The class was 3 hours in length and that time just flew by.  That class gave me a lot of appreciation for you true artists.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 21, 2010)

It takes practice, like anything- the learning curve is quite steep at the beginning, and I still learn things that make me say "ahah!".  I gave my mother inlaw a quick lesson and fired the pot that she made- it was actually something that she could drink tea from.

Thanks folks


----------



## charly (Sep 21, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> The glaze in the next 2 photos is a Japanese glaze called nuka- it's 1/3 woodstove ash


Wow! Really like the colors you use! Very good taste, and beautiful work ! Has to make you feel great, looking at your work when it's done.


----------

